

I'll do your website copy for free - WilliamChanner

"Most devs have trouble with copywriting. I love copywriting!  I'm offering you my copywriting services for free."<p>Why: Read the second sentence above.<p>Aim: To respond within 12 hours of reviewing your copy. OR to simply come up with copy for your site within 12 hours.<p>Criteria: You must be doing something exciting so I also get excited.<p>email: william@williamchanner.com
======
aepstein
William gave me some good feedback the other day on our app description for
the App Store. An extra set of copywriting eyes is always nice, especially
when it's free.

~~~
pinksoda
Free is scary.

~~~
aepstein
Free has no strings attached. If you don't like the feedback, don't use it.
Nothing to lose.

------
bmelton
I've sent an email. Hopefully my project is exciting enough. ;-)

In repayment, I'll be happy to offer my expertise in anything, after December
1st.

------
jongs
email sent!

